# problembike dh720



## balfa_rider (3. Juni 2010)

hab die probleme schon in andren threads aufgeschrieben, aber finde mache hier mal einen eigenen thread, falls noch jemand probleme hat

erklärung: ich fahre das bike jetzt seit dem 14.03. das sind unterm strich etwa 2 monate (3 wochen abwesenheit) ich bin in der zeit viel gefahren und leider haben sich die probleme auch zu einem "viel" angehäuft. so viele probleme wie mit dem bike hatte ich noch nie:

- lack, ganz miese qualität 
- naben, lager haben ganz miese qualität
- mir wurde ein krummes steuerrohr verschweisst
- nach einem minimen crash: hinterbau verbogen

ich fahre jetzt doch schon eine weile downhill und kann einschätzen, was an einem bike so kaputt gehen darf. aber in meinem fall ist das übertrieben. ein hinterbau darf nach so einem crash nicht verbiegen. erklärung, ich bin in einer kurve seitwärts in den gegenhang gefahren, vorderrad ist hängengeblieben: überschlag. untergrund: weiche erde. kein stein, kein holz, nix.

ich hoffe lapierre zeigt sich hier gütig und schickt mir dalli einen neuen rahmen, denn ich hab keine lust auf die nächsten rennen verzichten zu müssen.

und nein: ich heule nie rum und das mach ich hier auch nicht. es soll rein eine auflistung an problemen und eine entsprechende schilderung sein.

für den weiteren ablauf werd ich euch wohl auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Juni 2010)

lapierre ist sehr kulant, was das angeht.
hab auch schon meinen 2. rahmen vom 920 auf garantie und mein kollege auch.
natuerlich haette das garnicht erst so weit kommen duerfen, aber der letzte austausch hat gerade mal eine woche gedauert und man hat ein neues bike.
es gibt hier auch jemanden, der schon 3 stueck durch hat...

was anderes ist das halt bei einem crash, soweit ich weis ist lapuree da zu nichts verpflichtet und das du zum naechsten rennen damit willst, wuerde ich denen mal nicht erzaehlen-liess mal die garantiebestimumngen durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (4. Juni 2010)

das ich natürlich nix von rennen erzähle, ist wohl auch klar.

ich jammer auch nicht rum und wenn mir der rahmen ersetzt wird, dann bin ich vollauf zufrieden.
dass sie nicht verpflichtet sind, mir einen rahmen zu liefern (ausser wegen des steuerrohrs, eindeutiger schweissfehler) ist mir klar. bin einfach nach wie vor der meinung, wegen sowas verbiegt sich kein rahmen. bzw. hab nochmals genau kontrollier, hauptsächlich ist der untere link verbogen. und DAS versteh ich noch viel weniger.


----------



## rocky4563 (7. Juni 2010)

Lack ******** !! ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465128  )

hat von euch schon wer einen neuen rahmen bekommen wegen des lacks??????

nach nur einer ausfahrt voll viel abgeplatzt und wie wenn man mit schleifpapier drüber gegangen wäre.

kenne auch viele bikes und hab ein bischen ne ahnung aber so was hab ich noch nie gesehen nach nur einer ausfahrt!!


----------



## balfa_rider (7. Juni 2010)

mein neuer hauptrahmen wäre letzten freitag vorbeigebracht worden. wegen der aktuellen hinterbau / link geschichte verzögert sich das ganze.

morgen wird jedoch so ein lapierretyp beim shop vorbeischneien und das ganze unter die lupe nehmen und entsprechend die teile, evtl einen kompletten rahmen, ersetzen

das es probleme bei rähmen gibt nehme ich hin, solange der service stimmt, speziell bei handgeschweissten rähmen.

in dem fall stimmt immerhin der service zu 100%

und wegen des lackes kriegt man bestimmt keinen neuen rahmen....


----------



## balfa_rider (11. Juni 2010)

vorläufig letztes update:
letzten dienstag kam eben der lapierrdude vorbei, hat sich das ganze angeschaut und ist zum urteil gekommen: "darf nicht passieren" 

wir haben jetzt freitag, der rahmen inkl. link ist bereits ersetzt und wird jetzt ein we probegefahren.

fazit: dass etwas am rahmen verbiegt: nervt, aber kann passieren. dass ein rohrsatz unsauber verschweisst wurde: nervt, aber kann passieren.
ich bin super zufrieden mit dem service!


----------

